# The end of an era



## danhr (Oct 4, 2020)

And so it goes...our (almost) 8 year residence in the mall comes to an end. We have of course been virtual here since march and now the mall that has been slowly dying around us has issued eviction notices to all its tenants. We have fortunately been inundated with offers from free storage spaces to donations and labor. It has been an amazing run of over 80 plays and musicals, many comedy and improv nights and cabarets. We will be hibernating for while as the covid s***show rolls on but we hope to reopen The Central New York Playhouse as soon as we are able. I have been fortunate to be the TD/ Facility manager and am looking forward to a new home and rebuild...especially so I can get the tech gear out of my garage!


----------



## seanandkate (Oct 4, 2020)

Unspeakably crappy, but more and more prevalent @danhr. Hope you land on your feet, with a clean garage to boot.


----------



## avkid (Oct 4, 2020)

Sad, I remember going to Shoppingtown as a kid in the 90's many times.


----------



## Lextech (Oct 5, 2020)

I remember when Shoppingtown was a strip mall, and watched it being built into a mall. Sad to hear of it's demise. Good luck finding a new spot.


----------



## almorton (Oct 5, 2020)

That's not good. Hope you find a new home for CNY.


----------



## danhr (Oct 9, 2020)

Here's part of our backstage "Memory wall". Hopefully we'll get our house photographer to get a panoramic shot.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 9, 2020)

There was a rumor they were gonna knock down St Pete City a couple years ago, so I shot all those pics what might have been my last time in...


----------

